# Should Audi of America go DTM Racing in USA with Rolex?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

During our forum Q&A with Johan de Nysschen yesterday, Audi of America's chief put a question to Audi enthusiasts while chatting about motorsport. Johan wrote:



> I would be interested to learn if Audi supporters would be interested to see a local equivelant of the European DTM Series as a fully fledged full season racing program on the US calendar? Post comments and they'll be forwarded to me.


* Last October, Grand Am/Rolex Series organizers confirmed they planned to bring the DTM racing model to the USA by 2013. * Considering Johan's question, it seems clear that Audi is seriously considering participation in the North American series.

So what do you think? Should Audi join up with the DTM in the USA? And if this meant no Audi in the ALMS full season? What about the Audi R8 LMS in GT racing? 

Johan's main question was about the US DTM series, but given he also mentioned ALMS and the R8 LMS in the conversation, we figured we'd add that. Go ahead and let your opinions be known below. We'll make sure he gets the responses as he readies his plan for Audi of America's motorsport return.

Read more of Johan's Q&A on the Fourtitude forums via the link below.

* Johan de Nysschen Q&A Session *


----------

